# Recommended Bass reading?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm curious what good reading there is out there on bass fishing. I love to read about what I enjoy, & since I've missed two months of fishing, & the end is not in sight, I figure I may as well read up. There's only so much one can practice pitching, tying knots.

Today I ordered "Largemouth Bass; an In-Fisherman handbook of Strategies" for $7.09 shipped off of amazon used.

What bass books do you recommend??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out the icconelli book, "living on the edge". It a good look at his crazy a$$ life and life in tournament fishing. I have another book at home but can't remember the exact title, i'll get back to you on it.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sowbelly is a great read but not about fishing methods. 

Imo Youtube is the worlds greatest learning guide. I can learn faster if shown than reading about it. Theres thousands of fishing videos on there and growing.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

North American Fishing Club offers a whole hardback series that is excellent, if you buy all 6 you get a digital scale etc...heck, the books were good enough on their own!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bass Books
Bass Wars
Bill Murphys book about giant bass
Double whammy by Carl Hiaasen / fiction
101 Bass Catching Secrets - Roland Martin
Big Bass Magic - Doug Hannon 
KVD Bass Strategies
Diary of a Bass Pro (Joe Thomas).
In Pursuit of Giant Bass -Bill Murphy
Circle on Bass - Bass Wisdom from a Master -Homer Circle
Sow Belly - Monte Burke - Great book about the search for big bass
"A River Runs Through It" by Norman Maclean


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Check out the icconelli book, "living on the edge". It a good look at his crazy a$$ life and life in tournament fishing. I have another book at home but can't remember the exact title, i'll get back to you on it.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


its actually "fishing on the edge" 
its a good book though


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

If you want to know a largemouth bass inside and out get "Knowing Bass" by Keith Jones PhD. (Jones helped develop Berkley Powerbait)

Instead of buying a book with all the great "secrets" and tactics, get "Knowing Bass"!
Learn everything you can about the fish and it's reactions to the environment in which it lives, you'll put yourself way ahead of the curve. Fish the fish.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Knowing-Bass/Keith-A-Jones/e/9781592286164


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I appreciate the recommendations fellas. I have a few of the North American Fishermen books as well as " Bass Wars". 

I realize the internet has a ton of info, but, these are for reading before bed or while on the toilet.


----------

